# Dubia Roaches - kept in unheated garage??



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

We are moving some rooms arround, looks like my lad gets a playroom and i lose my reptile room (sad times!).

However, we need to find a new home for the roaches.

Would they survive in the (unheated) garage with only their heat mat for warmth?

Anyone else keep theirs in the garage?


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Possibly, if the heat mat is sufficient to keep the temps above 90 degreess then yes, if not then no. Also in summer they may overheat as well... I have never kept them in a garage so I dont know how the temps fluctuate. 

Though if we have a winter like we just had them they will need to be moved inside when the temps go below freezing! You would really have to insulate the tubs you have them in, and i mean thermals and pillows around the tubs!


----------



## Jim239 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have my crickets in the garage, I insulated their tub with loft insulation from B&Q and have the heat mat in the tub with them. has worked really well so far, have had crickets in that setup since middle of february.
am hoping this works for roaches too as i am getting some soon.


James


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Jim239 said:


> I have my crickets in the garage, I insulated their tub with loft insulation from B&Q and have the heat mat in the tub with them. has worked really well so far, have had crickets in that setup since middle of february.
> am hoping this works for roaches too as i am getting some soon.
> 
> 
> James



I decided against it for now, and they are in the lounge.

My wife loves it.... :whistling2:


----------

